# Reasons for using regular stitches - neutering



## dcmidnight (Oct 15, 2007)

Just picked up Max this morning after his neutering yesterday and noticed he has regular stitches instead of the disolvable ones. I was not sure why they used them but did not think to ask - is there any particular reason to choose one over the other. Is it because of his size (6 mo / 55 lbs)?

Regardless, good grief, I mean how do you keep a dog calm for 10-14 days? He was back to his normal happy self this morning which was great to see and is currently sleeping on the couch. So glad to have him home. The one night we could sleep in without him there my wife and I were miserable thinking about him sleeping at the vet.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Even with the disolvable ones they still need to be kept from their crazy selves. Not all vets use the dislovable stiches; I perosnally prefer the regular stitches. When I had Teddie neutered they used dislovable ones and they ended up getting infected. I'd rather wait and have to take them back in how many ever days/weeks because I know they're being taken out. 

There is no way to keep a dog completely calm, but instead of just letting him out in the yard to potty you may have to walk him. Play time may be kept to a short amount of time. The little things are what counts most.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

One bonus of having regular sutures over absorbable is that the doctor will be able to check the incision area during removal, and make sure everything looks ok.


----------



## dcmidnight (Oct 15, 2007)

Yeah we've walked him outside a couple times so far and he seemes to be content to lie on the couch right now and eat his welcome home cheesy bacon rawhide I bought him. He seems to have had a good night at the vet.

But I tried carrying him down the stairs to go outside but frankly my back is not strong enough to take it so I had to leash him the next time and take it slow. He does not seem to be in any pain although we do have pain meds for him for the next 5 days.


----------



## wabanafcr (Jun 28, 2007)

My vet no longer uses external sutures at all for neutering and spaying. He uses dissolvable internal sutures and then suture glue for the external incision. Works nicely and the glue doesn't seem to itch and bother them like the regular sutures did.


----------



## 007Dogs (Aug 22, 2007)

I also prefer they use the regular sutures. I think they are stronger, and last until it is time for them to come out. I usually remove them myself, but do keep an eye on the incision. I just took stitches out of one of the girls yesterday. And everything is looking great for her.


----------



## melsysmutts (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm not sure which sutures are better, but our pups were neutered Thursday, and they came home with staples! They look horrible, but the incision is _very_ secure!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Hmmm, when my boys were neutered (both as full adults), the vets just left the incisions open. I've never seen sutures on a neuter. I do prefer dissovable sutures on cat spays, though, but with dogs it isn't so much of a problem to remove the regular sutures. Just try cutting stitches out of a cat's tummy!


----------

